
Apple leaks new MacBook Pro with touch strip - dom96
http://www.theverge.com/2016/10/25/13408862/apple-new-macbook-pro-with-touch-strip-leaks
======
rootbear
It is unclear if the ESC key is now a virtual key on the touch strip. That
might take some getting used to.

~~~
Matthias247
Sounds at least quite inconvenient for developers, which use ESC a lot. Some
for the function keys.

However another thing that is concerning from this pictures are the other
keys. If they now use the same ones than in the 12" Macbook the whole keyboard
experience might be really a lot worse for many users.

~~~
rootbear
I'm concerned about that as well. I've played around with that keyboard in the
Apple store and it's not good for me. I have numbness in my fingers (cervical
spine issue) and I need good tactile feedback from a keyboard. My 2014 Macbook
Pro keyboard is usable, but even then, at home I have a mechanical switch
keyboard I use with it. I'm not sure I could effectively use the new super-
thin Macbook keyboard. There is a cost to all thinness obsession.

------
yolesaber
So Apple has decided that innovation now means tacking on gimmicks from iOS.
Neat.

~~~
rsyntax
One leak feature from an article; not an official Apple press release. And you
made that conclusion.

I'm not apple fan boy. But sure, Neat?

~~~
yolesaber
What was the biggest feature upgrade for the new OSX? Siri.

------
darkhorn
Your every release should be crazy so you can get attention.

